
Spurious Extrapolations: What if U.S. college tuition costs keep rising? - rhiever
http://www.randalolson.com/2016/03/26/spurious-extrapolations-what-if-u-s-college-tuition-costs-keep-rising/
======
humbleMouse
Really interesting and funny post. I like seeing posts like this that don't
embellish everything with grandiose phrases and words. This is a
straightforward entertaining and interesting read.

